# Old track versus new



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello everyone. 

I'm buying my grandson a train set and I noticed that much of the new track out there is EZ Track, however I managed to find an older set (late 70's) that is like new and it has the older style track, both sets are Bachman

Which would be the best?

Thanks


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

For you grandson, it might be better to start with EZ track - it's easy to put together, has a built in roadbed (making it stronger and more robust) and will look nice anywhere.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ol;d tracks*

Ther is another brand, using "snap track", same molded construction as E-Z track with limited 18" radius turn-around. If you use flex tracks, you might consider a cork roadbed under to match or simulate the above tracks.


----------



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I tried to come back and reply to your advice but I had login problems. Problems are solved so let me tell you what I did, half good and half bad.

After reading your posts I made a decision to go with roadbed track. I used ebay to price out a set versus individual components and ended up with an Athearn Warbonnet, which seems like a decent set. I bought it new in box on ebay for $64 with shipping, decent price.

But after I bought the unit I decided to bolt it down on plywood for the boy, it was then that I noticed that the derailer was on a curve instead of the straight. I thought it would be better for the boy to have the rerailer on the straight so i started calling around for an 9" ez track rerailer. It;s then I found out that this model train was a model made for Wally World and the track was Life-Like and not Athearn. The man came to this conclusion because the roadbed is black and the rerailer is on the curve. Does anybody agree or disagree?

The problem is that I'm not 100% sure what track I have and since the nearest Hobby shop is more than an hour away I can't be sure what brands interchange with what I have. Do ya'll have any ideas as Christmas is approaching quick.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Solved my problem, I found a hobby shop and replaced all the track with nickel Atlas gray roadbed, cost about $20 with rerailer and terminal track sections but the boy should have a nice set now.

Thanks for ya'lls help

Mike


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice, sounds like you got a good deal.

Post pics if you have them!


----------

